# looking at 2 breeders



## Mitter99 (Oct 30, 2010)

Anyone have any information on either of these breeders? Thinking of adding a german shepherd. Either working type dog or german showline. Will be a very active family pet, maybe get into shuzthund or some other sport (agility or tracking). Feel free to pm me with info on these two breeders thank you.

Welcome To The official site of Debbie Zappia of ProFormance K-9's and Olgameister Kennel

Buy Your Own Champion German Shepherds | German Shepherd Puppies | Service Dogs


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Two very different lines between these two breeders. It really all depends on what you want to do and what you want out of your potential puppy.

Maybe do a little research on the different lines out there to narrow down your choices. 

Here's a good/recent thread you might want to take a look at discussing the different GSD lines. It's a long thread, but there's plenty of good info.

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/bloodlines-pedigrees/145192-bloodlines-split.html


----------



## Mitter99 (Oct 30, 2010)

I'm aware of the different lines of shepherds. I am looking into either working type dogs or german showlines. Looking for a very active family pet and we will do some sport for fun, not into competition, probably agility and tracking, maybe shutzhund if the dog is cut out for it. I was mainly looking for information on these two breeders, if they seem reputable, have good dogs etc., not so much what line is better for us. Thank you.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Well, i don't know anything about either of these kennels personally, but the olgameister kennel looks like they produce quality dogs. All are ofa'd and titled. They work their dogs. All good qualities to see in a breeder and their dogs.

Not too sure about the other kennel, but they look like your typical west german show lines dogs with ScH titles and A stamps. Not getting too much info from their website.

Really these kennels are completely night and day. If you're really that interested, give the kennels a call and tell that what you're looking for in a puppy and see if they can accommodate your needs.


----------



## Mitter99 (Oct 30, 2010)

Thank you for your help. We have had both working type dogs and german showline types and like both, that is why we are looking at both types.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Mitter99 said:


> Thank you for your help. We have had both working type dogs and german showline types and like both, that is why we are looking at both types.


Nothing wrong with having an open mind when looking. Good luck finding that perfect puppy.


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

In general, if you want an active dog and you want to do dog sports with him, your better bet is a workingline dog. Debbie Zappia is a national level SchH handler and breeds very nice dogs.


----------



## K9SHOUSE (Jun 8, 2003)

Debbie I would have no qualms about adopting/buying from. Highly recommend. i probably will buy my next GSD if I go the breeder route with her.

Steinquelle I would inspect very closely. I have never seen their breeding set up but have heard mixed reviews. I believe they are large scale which is fine if that is something that doesn't bother you. I prefer a smaller/1-2 litters on the ground at a time type. They ALWAYS have newspaper ads in the animal classifieds/advertising selling dogs. I believe they always have puppies available. When I did GSD rescue we would get dogs from this breeder in occasionally. Nothing in my mind stands out of a dog from them having any major problems healthwise or temperament. I do know that the relinquishing owners would contact them (we asked people do this first if they know/remember the breeder) but ended up asking rescue to help. We would also see these dogs in the HS too.


----------



## Uniballer (Mar 12, 2002)

The dog pictured in my avatar was purchased from Deb Zappia as a puppy. Just another trial pic.

I met Tom Wilcox from Stein Quelle in 1992, and I have seen many of his dogs since. Never bought a dog from him, though.


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

I have not purchased a dog from Debbie. She has a good reputation as a trainer and I have met her. She certainly could advise you about she expects from her breedings.


----------



## vomlittlehaus (Aug 24, 2010)

I know Debbie personally. She is planning on breeding Tara (Britara) to Jai soon. She just move into a new home/facility. (It used to be a boarding facility). So she didnt breed Tara on her last heat, but probably this next one she will. There are more people interested in puppies from the pair than they will probably produce. She does stud Jai out, so maybe a pup from him but with someone elses bitch. Be prepared to pay top dollar, Jai was on the world team.

Steinquelle is more showline. They are large scale breeders, and I would not buy from them. As stated, they always have an ad in the paper, get top dollar for pups. I bought my female from OK. I liked the bloodlines, breeder, and price. It took me six months of looking. 
There are not many working line breeders in Roch area. At least not many that do titles and health checks. I know of me and Debbie, there might be one in Buffalo too, I could check for you. Its not difficult to ship a puppy either if you find one elsewhere.


----------



## VomBlack (May 23, 2009)

Debbie Zappia breeds some very, very nice dogs. One of the vets I used to work with had 2 shepherds from her, and I trained with another woman who owned 2. They were all absolutely beautiful and had amazing temperaments, i'd definitely recommend them.

Steinquelle i'm not going to say much on other than I personally wouldn't buy a dog from the.


----------



## Whitedog404 (Mar 25, 2010)

My puppy's sire is _"VA7 Remo vom Fichtenschlag"_ although Dexter is an import. And while I thought I researched the heck out of breeders, one thing I didn't know until recently, is that some of the German show lines are known to have weak ears. I had no idea. At 10 months, Dexter's ears are still iffy and have forms in them. It's frustrating. Having said that, he has an excellent temperament and is a handsome boy.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

I have seen two of Debbie Zappia's dogs and they were really nice. I always recommend you check out rescues - they do get a lot of WL dogs from shelters now - but am not sure there are any right at this time. 

I did not think Steinquelle was breeding now? Did they pare down and go WL?


----------



## vomlittlehaus (Aug 24, 2010)

Stein Quelle's website is seriously out dated. So not sure what they are breeding at this time. I do know I have seen their ad in the paper routinely.


----------



## Melgrj7 (Jul 5, 2009)

I think steinquelle is just importing puppies/dogs now.


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

Debbie has a great reputation. It is, however, my understanding that there is a lot more demand when she breeds than there is supply because she doesn't do it all that often. It wouldn't hurt to contact her.


----------

